# Help with BB30 adapter cups.



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I am installing some Record 11 ultra-torque cranks on my Bianchi and want to make sure I have the correct adapters. I believe I need the 68x42 cups for ultra torque and want to make sure. Colorado cyclist has some super record ones for $35 and everyone else just has OS Fit listed for $50 or so. Are the Super record ones correct or not, are they an older version? Thanks for your help. Best place to buy?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

they are $27 here Campagnolo Ultra-Torque™ OS-Fit™ Integrated Cups - Bottom Brackets - Road - Total Cycling - why pay more ? if it's BB 30 that's what you need. There's no such thing as SR BB30 adapters. You may be getting confused with threaded BB cups.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Campagnolo Super Record 11 BB30 Cups

I have purchased from PBK before but would rather stay in country at this time. Here is the Colorado Cyclist listing.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Same thing as I posted.

There is nothing "super" about them.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I thought that everything from Campy was "Super" Ha. Thanks. Was just wondering since they are cheaper than eveyone else online here in the States.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Ordered the cups, do I press them in dry?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> There is nothing "super" about them.


Can you explain the rationale behind having "Super" versions of the threaded cups but not of the press fit ones?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Can you explain the rationale behind having "Super" versions of the threaded cups but not of the press fit ones?


Not enough demand maybe? Anyway the only thing different would be the seal which could easily removed if somone wanted to "super" them.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

You'll want a thin layer of grease between the cups and frame. No need to slather it on, but a thin layer won't hurt.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> What a piece of work is a man,
> how noble in reason,
> how infinite in faculties,
> in form and moving how express and admirable,
> ...


Shakespeare?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Anyway the only thing different would be the seal which could easily removed if somone wanted to "super" them.


But of course. Thanks.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*super record cups ARE different*

sr cups have no seals and are made to go with sr cult bearings which are grease free and made of a fancier steel. bitter experience tells me these cups are no good with anything other than sr bearings. not sure/don't know if there are sr and none sr variants of the bb30 style cups though...


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Received the cups, they do not have any indication of the word "Super" on them or the box, seals are also in the cups. Campy site appears to confirm that these same cups for the BB30 are used accorss the line. By the way, removed the FSA cups and installed the Campy cups without issue.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> Received the cups, they do not have any indication of the word "Super" on them or the box, seals are also in the cups. Campy site appears to confirm that these same cups for the BB30 are used accorss the line


wot i sed. rep??


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> wot i sed. rep??


Rep for the link and saving me 20 bucks YO!!!

seriously, thanks. Going Campy on all my bikes and one of my CX frames is stupid BB30.

On another note, i used the SR cups on my crit bike, only cause i liked the black versus the dark grey or whatever color the record cups are, i took the seals out of a non SR cup set and swapped them over to the SR cups. I have had many happy race miles on that crank set.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Installed the cups and record 11 crankset and all is good!! Am running with 10speed and shifting is even better. I plan on going 11 speed soon.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)




----------

